# Cleaning up and dressing up the engine



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

So I've got my frame painted as of yesterday (Happy Halloween!!) and I am about to order new bushings and suspension/steering components. Once that's all put back together the engine and tranny will go back in. The engine has less than 5000 miles on a professional rebuild and I swapped out the 6x heads for some year-matching 13s (the 6x's are for sale!). So mechanically the motor is in tip to shape. What's the best way to go about getting this engine to look brand new again? And what are some good products to really spruce things up under the hood? Here are a few I have in mind so far:

1959 79 Pontiac New Black Aluminum Valve Covers Pair | eBay

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/knn-66-3060/overview/

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-350002/overview/

Any other products you would recommend? Also if anyone has a really well dressed Poncho Power Plant under the hood pictures would be helpful. Here's a picture of what I have to work with.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would keep the chrome valve covers. 
I have a NIB K&N air filter for sale, has the chrome lid.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f46/nib-k-n-air-filter-55754/#post426426


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like the factory valve covers too, and took extra steps to be able to keep them with my roller rockers, stud girdles, poly locks...

Anyway, the covers you've found on Ebay are very nice too. I've always liked those.

Your choice.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Orion, Nice work. I saw the first photo and did a double take.....you are a dead ringer for me, 30 years ago. I guess a lot of hair and beards have come back in style. Here's a pic of me and my '65 from the summer of '83, just for laughs. Keep up the good job!
Jeff


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow...... yeah no kidding!! Thats a pretty close resemblance... aside from the short shorts of course!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl: we found your doppelganger GeeTee. 

The valve covers are nice pieces, they also sell them in unfinished and you can paint to match motor, if you use 1:75 rockers and a tall cam make sure to check for any contact patches on the inside after first run, they do make riser plates if you need a little height I think thats what Bear used to retain the original chrome covers.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff, looks like you were getting ready to put a can of oil in your car. Matt


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Instig8ter,

That's a pretty interesting idea. I might have to look into that. Is that your engine? If you have any better quality photos let me know. I might consider going that route. Also my engine has mostly stock 13 heads and a cam that's a step or two above a RAIV cam. I think that shouldn't have any clearance issues.

Still up for any other original ideas on sprucing up the engine and getting everything looking brand new.


----------

